# Titelleiste entfernen



## alien (21. Feb 2005)

Ich möchte eine Application haben bei der die Titelleiste fehlt(das Ding mit _ |_| X). Ist das irgendwie möglich? Wie sperrt man Tastenkombinationen, mit Java(z.B alt-tab, alt-F4)?


----------



## Stefan1200 (21. Feb 2005)

Titelleiste ausblenden mit:

```
setUndecorated(true);
```

Tasten wie Alt+F4 sperren geht unter Java ohne JNI nicht.


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Feb 2005)

Allerdings kannst du die Effekte davon "verhindern", du kannst z.B. DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE als defaultCloseOperation setzen, und auch darauf reagieren, wenn das Fenster minimiert wurde und es wieder sichtbar Machen.


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings kannst du die Effekte davon "verhindern", du kannst z.B. DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE als defaultCloseOperation setzen, und auch darauf reagieren, wenn das Fenster minimiert wurde und es wieder sichtbar Machen.




Das mit dem schließen ist schon ne ganz gute Sache, aber es trifft leider nicht mein Problem:

Ich will ein UI erstellen, sodass man kein Zugriff mehr auf den Windows Desktop, Startmenü etc hat.

Es ist für meine Schule, und man soll nur Programme (die vorgegeben sind) aus dem UI starten können. Der Schüler soll also auch nicht an Einstellungen etc kommen. Also geht z.B. toFront() nicht, weil dann könnten ja keine Programme geöfnet werden.

Zu Steffan1200: Was ist JNI? Und wie sperre ich damit die Tastenkombinationen?

Wäre es auch möglich, Kombinationen zu überschreiben (also wenn der USER Alt-Tab drückt macht mein Programm was, was den Windows Dialog überschreibt)


----------



## thE_29 (22. Feb 2005)

JNI ist einfach gesagt, ein Aufruf einer C/C++ Funktion mit der man alles tun kann ;> (OS spezifisch)


----------

